
Show HN: Docker image for Nginx + HTTP/3 powered by Quiche - nwtgck
https://github.com/nwtgck/docker-nginx-http3
======
nwtgck
Here is a Docker Compose example: [https://github.com/nwtgck/ghost-nginx-
http3-docker-compose](https://github.com/nwtgck/ghost-nginx-http3-docker-
compose), using Nginx reverse proxy.

